# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  2x 4ohm speakers causing problems

## bcp

My dad gave me his Jamo507 120watt speakers, both 4ohm.  I know they are great speakers, but my amplifier doesn't seem to like them as one or both channels keep cutting out.
I'm using a Wintal AVR-2015 amplifier, (Wintal :: AVR-2015 Wintal 6.1ch AV Receiver) which I guess is looking for 6ohm speakers and I'm overloading it(?) Which means I'll probably burn it out(?)   
Is there a wiring solution? Or should I just sell them.  I can't see how I'll get their value selling them, but there's no joy as it stands.  
I'm using it mostly now for home theatre, occasionally for music.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Put simply...you have a much better pair of speakers than the amp so I know which I'd sell.  Essentially your amp is incapable of driving such relatively inefficient speakers  (4 ohm, 87db) at decent volumes.  Hence, it cuts out... 
Given that the Wintal offers no way of being used as a 7 channel pre-amp....that nixes that idea.  I'd find a new HT amp - most decent ones will be able to push these along.

----------


## bcp

> Put simply...you have a much better pair of speakers than the amp so I know which I'd sell.  Essentially your amp is incapable of driving such relatively inefficient speakers  (4 ohm, 87db) at decent volumes.  Hence, it cuts out... 
> Given that the Wintal offers no way of being used as a 7 channel pre-amp....that nixes that idea.  I'd find a new HT amp - most decent ones will be able to push these along.

   Ok, this is helpful.  I knew they were pretty good and was reluctant to get rid of them. 
What are the specs of an amp I should be looking for that would do the job?

----------


## stork955

Gday, you need an amp that will drive 4 ohms, most really good ones will drive 2 ohms. Look for the speaker specs, this is where you will find speaker impedance requirements. 
Cheers, 
Stork

----------


## Moondog55

Do you have any other speakers there? Ones that work with the amp?
First check for short circuits in your wiring; then if that is OK you can try added resistance
Before you throw anything away try putting a resistance is series with the Jamos, it wastes energy and the volume will be lower but it will allow you to check the operation of the amplifier. 
A 5 watt 2.2ohms resistance from Jaycar  2R2ohm 5 Watt Wire Wound Resistor - Jaycar Electronics 
It will get hot so careful, just insert one end in the speaker positive terminal and secure the speaker wire to the other end.
If the amp still cuts out decide on replacing the amp
As a matter of interest which Jamo speakers?

----------


## chalkyt

What Moondog says is a good "first cut, cheap and nasty solution" which might work well enough if volume isn't an issue. I have done it myself with adequate success especially for medium volume or background music. Most amplifiers don't like being driven at their limit (the power generally isn't the issue but distortion is). Having said that, generally most amplifiers supply a reasonably good signal so if you can get the Jamo speakers up to an acceptable volume without winding the knob up all the way, you have had a cheap win. Good luck!  :Biggrin:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> As a matter of interest which Jamo speakers?

  Jamo 507 from the early/mid 90's

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Ok, this is helpful.  I knew they were pretty good and was reluctant to get rid of them. 
> What are the specs of an amp I should be looking for that would do the job?

  Upwards from about this specification RX-V671 - RX-V '71 Series Receivers - Yamaha - Australia assuming that you still want a HT amp.  This pretty rules out anything one might find at a Hardly Normal JB HiFI Good Guy store... 
If not...then there are many quality 2 channel amps that will make those puppies sing.

----------


## bcp

> Jamo 507 from the early/mid 90's

  Yes, these are the ones. 
Thanks to one and all for replies.  Much appreciated. 
I think the new amplifier is the way to go, but being on a budget, I might in the meantime look at the resistor/series temporary solution. I'll have to work it out first - my dad's in his eighties but will be able to interpret that for me.

----------


## tricky4000

Well, its not the greatest but I think Pioneer gives you the most bang for your buck.  Good performence, reliable, excellent warranty and a pretty low price too.  Also consider a second hand unit.  You could pick one up on the bay for about $200.  
Tricks

----------


## commodorenut

Keep an eye on this site: Hi Fi Specials 
As an example, this one: RX-V871 - AV Receivers - Yamaha - Australia
has an RRP of $1499, but they currently have 2 of them for $890 each (brand new, cancelled order). 
I've bought some good stuff from them over the years (in person) that I've spotted on the specials page.  
They have knowledgable staff, and the specials that pop up are really good deals.   
If you're not in Sydney, they will freight stuff out all over Oz. 
They sell quality gear, and they're honest about the items they sell - they'll tell you how good (or bad) something is.  
They even talked me out of an expensive purchase (and onto something cheaper) when I was looking for a small system for the family room.

----------

